# Hellgrammites...tis the season?



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

I asked this question a long while ago. There are now newer members on so I thought I'd ask again. Has anyone used artificial Helly's? This pictured model is from Case Plastics. I purchased 100 of them about a year and a half ago and recently found them in a stash of plastics I had forgotten about.
I'd be interested to hear any feedback, comments or suggestions.
I'm guessing that the helly's should be about this stage if not past but I am in hopes it's not too late to try some in the riffles and structure.

The picture (once clicked on) is actual size.

What say ye?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Yep, I bought some this year, used them in the MR and the GMR, strictly out of curiosity to see what would happen.... Not a whole lot.. I caught a few dinks (smallmouth and largemouth) on them but that was expected. Sometimes I think dinks will charge at anything that hits the water. I also wasn't too surprised since I dont think I have ever seen a hellgrammite in the river. And I like catching my own live bait a lot.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I used to catch them seineing fro minnows/crayfish in the LMR years ago....never looked for them in the Stillwater...I assumed they were there. One of my go-to flies is a black or olive wooly bugger which was originally designed to imitate a helgramite.....I recently caught my personal best on a flyrod channel cat (22") using one in the Stillwater.....have caught plenty of smallies on them over the years...

Mike


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Ive never really done well with plastic hellgrammites, I dont know if Ive used the Case Plastics one or not. When I use my fly rod I do very well with flies that look like hellgrammites.
Ive only used a live hellgrammite once (roughly 3 long), it lasted one cast and it was crushed by a channel cat before it even hit the bottom. The fish destroyed it but it bit the heck out of the fish and wouldnt let go; Im glad that I wasnt bitten by that thing. 
I caught the hellgrammite in the GMR in the riffles just downstream from the old dam in Hamilton; I was surprised that it was there.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I just dont think the plastic ones have any lifelike action. I like flyrod imitation ones much better.

BTW way I'm okay with cutting bait, leaches, hell I've eaten crayfish but something about live hellgrammites kinda creeps me out...not my favorite bait even though they are one of the best.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

I bet if you put it on a tiny octopus hook you could really do some damage. I've really become a big fan of the Circle C's and Octopus style hooks when I use plastics because I float the and many times the fish will run a little before I feel them. The old Float and Fly method with one of these might be a killer combo!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Well, I can tell you that _somebody's_ using them  I snagged a firetiger hellgrammite crankbait last week out of Landen Lake and it took me a few looks before I figured out what it was. I haven't replaced the hooks on it to use it, but someone's definitely onto your secret bait.

Have any of you ever been pinched by these monsters? Man they sure latch on hard!


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Haven't found any this year but last year I caught live ones and the smallies crushed them. Yes those pinchers are strong. Put the hook through the collar or hard part behind the head and they last for quite a while. Fake hellgrammites are okay but they lack that scent the live one give off. Definitely a strong smell and without a doubt why the fish like it. Same as when I smell food from a festival. The funnel cake smell is distinct and it gets the appetite going and I can track it down from a hundred yards away...

If you have a small mesh net, find a place where the riffles run somewhat fast, place net down stream of a nice size rock, lift rock and let current sweep things underneath rock into net. That is how I consistently caught them.

Anyone know a better way? Oh and I used a glove with rubber coated palms to handle them. I usually used the cylinder cricket cage to hold them until I needed to use them.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

That's how I catch crawdads.. Is there a certain tim of year that you would stop seeing them? Like crawdads I mean, as the water temps cool they seem to burrow away... Do hellgramites do that? I'd like to catch some and try em out


----------



## zuelkek (Jun 8, 2011)

Somebody took me out on the Whitewater years ago. We stopped and bought about a half dozen live hellgramites, which was all we needed. You run the hook under their collar and they're crazy tough. This was dark at night and the channels were practically fighting over them. We couldn't pull the fish in fast enough, and the dang things stayed on the hook and kept wriggling, fish after fish. It was something. They'll pinch you good if you're not careful. And they're definitely one of the freakiest looking creatures on earth!


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

I usually caught them in the summer time. I think it may be too late to get them this time of year but don't quote me on that. For some odd reason, I did not find any this year. It has been said they actually live in clean water so it may be an indication of the water quality around the areas I used to get them. 


Here is a more indepth bit if anyone is interested...

http://academics.smcvt.edu/dfacey/AquaticBiology/Freshwater Pages/Hellgrammites.html


----------

